# Festplatte leer aber trotzdem noch belegt?!?



## Axi (6. November 2009)

Guten Abend,

mir ist gerade etwas komisches aufgefallen.
Ich habe zur Zeit noch eine alte IDE Platte mit 300gig in meinen PC verbaut. 
Als ich diese nun vermeintlich leer geräumt habe, und im Explorer eben keine Daten mehr angezeigt wurden, wird mir auf dem Arbeitsplatz noch eine belegung von knapp 20gig angezeigt.
In Ordneroptionen ist aber eingestellt das Versteckte Dateien angezeigt werden sollten.
Woher kommt jetzt bitte so eine enorme Datenmenge her, die mir nicht einmal angezeigt wird?!?

Gibt es eine möglichkeit diese Daten nocheinmal anzuschauen?!? Würde mich nämlich intressieren bevor ich die Platte formatier.


MfG
Axi


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (6. November 2009)

schonmal dran gedacht das das dein Betriebsystem ist? oder hast du das Ding zusätzlich verbaut?


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2009)

falls die platte nur zusätzlich drin ist und nicht windows auf der gleichen platte is: das könnten auch dateien sein, die im papierkorb sind und daher noch den platz dort belegen, obwohl die nicht sichtbar sind. wenn das nix bringt: einfach mal neu formatieren.


----------



## Axi (6. November 2009)

^^ ist von M$ fast ne frechheit Daten so zu behalten.
In papierkorb war jetzt nichts mehr und OS ist auf ner anderen Platte.

Finds nur heftig das es knapp 20 gig sind die einfach mal so drauf gehn.


Edit:

Kann es sein, das Windows7 ohne mein wissen sich einfach auf einer anderen Festplatte sozusagen ausgebreitet hat?!
Wenn ich nämlich in der Computerverwaltung nachschaue diese Platte als System angezeigt wird. Was nicht der fall ist, da weder Windows 7 noch windows xp jemals Fuß auf dieser HD gefunden haben.


----------



## riedochs (6. November 2009)

Das koenne auch Wiederherstellungspunkte sein. Schau mal in der Systemwiederherstellung nach.


----------



## Ska1i (6. November 2009)

Versteckte System Dateien werden zusätzlich ausgeblendet... Steht ebenfalls in den Ordneroptionen (Vista und Win7)


----------



## Axi (6. November 2009)

Hab jetzt die Ordneroptionen geändert. Auf XP wird die Festplatte ganz normal angezeigt und man kann sie auch normal nutzen. Daten werden dennoch nicht angezeigt. Und unter win7 wird die nichteinmal die Festplatte angezeigt.
Unter der Verwaltung bei 7, wird angegeben das die Festplatte  ein System beherbergt... Nun frage ich woher bitte wenn ich XP auf C: windows 7 auf D: und E: eben nichts installiert habe.
Installiert windows 7 einfach mal so teile vom system auf andere Platten?!?

C D und E sind jeweils eine HDD und keine Partion auf einer Platte.

Edit:
Systemwiederherstellungsdatein schließe ich aus, da ich diese nicht angelegt habe.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. November 2009)

Axi schrieb:


> Systemwiederherstellungsdatein schließe ich aus, da ich diese nicht angelegt habe.


Das kann zwar sein,aber bei jeder programmistallation werden wiederherstellungspunkte gesetzt und diese verbrauchen platz.Willst du also die systemwiederherstellung ausschließen,dann deaktiviere sie.
Du solltest auch mal die einstellungen in deinem globalen papierkorb überprüfen (papierkorb auf deinem desktop->rechtsklick-> eigenschaften).Standardmäßig wird dafür auf einer partition platz reserviert.Im globalen papierkorb kannst du das für jedes laufwerk ändern.
Und wenn das auch nix hilft und du dir sicher bist,das du alles von der platte hast,dann formatiere sie.Schließlich kann auch ein fehler im MFT aufgetreten sein der windows glauben lässt,das die von dir erwähnten 20 gig belegt sind.Damit würde dies dann behoben.
Und zu guter letzt,windows-betriebssysteme belegen nicht mal einfach so platz außerhalb ihrer partition.Das machen die nur,wenn du das in der registry entsprechend verändert hast.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2009)

ja, sag ich doch auch: formatier die einfach. es reicht ja "schnellformatieren", dauert vlt. 10 sekunden.


----------



## Axi (7. November 2009)

Also hab jetzt die Platte über XP platt machen müssen.
Unter 7 war dies nämlich nicht möglich, da diese angeblich zu dem System gehörte. 
Sehr komische Sache.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. November 2009)

Axi schrieb:


> Also hab jetzt die Platte über XP platt machen müssen.
> Unter 7 war dies nämlich nicht möglich, da diese angeblich zu dem System gehörte.
> Sehr komische Sache.


Unter seven währe das sicherlich auch gegangen.Einfach die eingabeaufforderung als admin starten und chkdsk z: /x/f eingeben (wobei z für den entsprechenden laufwerksbuchstaben steht).Dieser befehl überprüft nicht nur die partition,sondern hebt auch sämtliche zugriffe auf (funktioniert aber nicht auf c ).Anschließend kann dann formatiert werden.


----------



## Axi (8. November 2009)

Das hab ich leider nicht probiert. Wobei ich immer davon ausging das die Computerverwaltung auch schon mit Vollzugriff hat.

Aber gut, werd das leider nicht mehr herrausfinden können das die entsprechende Konstellation nicht mehr vorhanden ist. 

Trotzdem aber vielen dank für eure Hilfe


----------

